# New Aquarium (beginner), looking for general advice



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

I recently purchased a 65 gallon tank off of Craigslist with pumps/filters/etc...

I intend to make a cave background and have some of the features of the tank be made in the same fashion as is explained here

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background.php

I don't have any specific questions right now (though the more I read I'm sure I will, and I'll post them in appropriate threads) but this is my first aquarium. I have a few friends that have had cichlid set-ups before and have already found a wealth of information on this forum (to which I'm thankful) so I think I have a good start. I'll be doing a fishless cycle and have a great supply of patience, I want the tank to be done correctly and am principally interested in creating as comfortable and enjoyable a habitat for my aquatic life as possible.

Are there any ideas/thoughts/concerns/whatever you would throw at a total newbie? My budget is probably in the medium range, I want to get high quality equipment but also don't know how I will feel about the hobby in a year or so.

Thanks for any help, 
Samkim


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like you're off to a good start. The fishless cycle will allow you to stock all at once and avoid 'new tank syndrome'. The biggest mistake newcomers make is not cyclng the tank before adding fish, so you're already ahead of the game. Try to keep things simple. The tendency for someone new to the hobby is to get overly concerned with things they don't need to in order to create the perfect environment for the fish. Fish do fine in a range of parameters and conditions. Do a lot of research on species you're interested in and stock with full grown size/attitude in mind. You don't have to stuff a lot of fish into a tank to have a very nice and interesting setup.

What specific filters/pumps came with the system?


----------



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not sure, I'll inventory them tonight and report back, I'm aware I might need to purchase new equipment. The filter, for example, says "for 30-60 gallon tanks", what again is the rule for how much filtration I should have per gallon of water?

I was considering setting up one of these as well:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php

The tank is tall, I believe it measures 48"x30"x~10". I'm aware this might not be an ideal set-up for cichlids but I purchased the tank before I had a good idea how it would impact my stocking decisions.

I would like to settle my equipment roster first, I will start preparing the cave backdrop within a week and the more I know about the equipment I'll be using the more I can try to plan those into the backdrop.

I'm leaning towards an Angelfish tank, but am also considering an entirely cichlid (and pleco) set-up.

-I'm interested in live plants (which favor/require an angelfish tank, since cichlids dig up live plants, correct?)
-I'm interested in making some caves/nooks for the fish to play around in, also some really simple tunnels that I carve into the styrofoam (which would be more suited for cichlids than angelfish, since the angelfish are generally larger, right?)
-I'm interested in diversity of life in my aquarium, I'd love to have some shrimp/crabs/crustaceans along with small schools of fish, maybe some eels to accompany the primary fish. Given this, an angelfish set-up is better, right?


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Samkim said:


> The tank is tall, I believe it measures 48"x30"x~10".


You sure it's not 48 3/8 x 12 7/8 x 23 7/8?


----------



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

I am not sure, I will measure when I get home, those dimensions sound pretty close though.


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

if you are going the angel route, with a tank like that, you can def fit a Bolivian Ram pair or two some corys to cover your ground =) opcorn:

consider me subscribed dude cuz i def want to see this


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Part of the reason I keep malawi cichlids is that my water is pretty hard out of the tap - any idea how yours is?

The choice of plants is limited with certain cichlids. I've had luck with anubias and java fern in hard water tanks in the past, but not lately... They will both attach to rocks and wood, so they can't get dug up.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

my #1 advice is to read a book. The internet is great for very specific questions, but for a general overview you should pick up a recent edition from the library. A tall tanks is well suited for angels. Like clink 51 said, if you stock with 4 angels, 2 bolivian rams, 6 corries, a bristlenose pleco, and maybe one of the larger tetra species, you will have a very nice south american community.

there is a wide range of dwarf cichlids that will do well with angels and will enjoy some caves. Crustaceans are not a good idea. crayfish/mini lobsters will eat plants and shrimp will get eaten.


----------



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

So I've got a Tetra 30-60 Air pump
A Tetra FS 30-60 Whisper Filter (Back of Tank)
A Tetra 30-60 Water heater
2x Model 24RFH, Rated 120VAC, 60Hz, 17W Flourescent Lights

The 30-60 on all of the equipment scares me, I got it from a guy on craigslist (included with tank). For what I'm trying to do should I be concerned about the equipment? I'm already considering additional lights, I want to have some soft cool colors highlighting certain areas but am not really sure what approach to use for this

I'm going to go ahead with the suggested Angel Fish lineup. Now i need to make a substrate decision and start carving my backdrop

It's exciting to finally be picking up steam, i'll have to stalk my local fish store intensely


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

A few angels and lots of plants greatly reduce the need for filtration. I'd pick up a $15 sponge filter, and power it with your air pump. Get creative on a way to hide it! Alternately, find a canister and ditch the other filters. They're a little spendy though... I scored an Eheim pro3 with media on CL for $100.

I'm no plant expert, but I do know 2x17w isn't going to cut it, especially in a deep tank. Google "low tech planted aquariums" for ideas here. The people that keep plants can help with substrate.

I also don't do soft water fish, because my KH is about 10, and I'd need to RO water for them.

The heater usually gives a wattage, and they normally underestimate the size of tank they can heat. It's probably fine.


----------



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance. The below is one of the TWO hood fixtures I currently have. They are both 24", the bulbs inside of them are 18". I'm going to change out my lights, there is a bar in the middle of my 48" tank.










A lot of the bulbs I'm looking at, for total example http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10099+3805&pcatid=3805 That one says 24" for the bulb, which I assume means it will not fit my current fixture that accepts an 18" bulb, or does that product have it's own white sheath (like in the picture) that I will place inside of my hood? If the linked bulb were to fit I think that would be the cheapest option. Also, how do I know if the electrical components are compatible between my hood and any particular bulb (the current, working, bulb says F15T8 18" if that's any help, is T8 an indication of the diameter?)

Will the bar in the middle prevent me from swapping out and getting a new 48" hood?

Suggestions? I think I need to change the lighting, 34 total watts for a 65 gallon tall tank seems very insufficient, but I'd rather not pay hundreds (a single hundred or so would be alright if I NEEDED to)

I'll go to a store this weekend and ask if I need to, but I always like to have a good idea what I'm talking about before I walk in


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

T8 is the diameter, the "8" is 8 eighths of an inch, or one inch. A T5 would then be 5/8". The link you posted is for a T12, or 1-1/2".

Most tanks have a bar, I know mine do and they both have 4' lights. I have a 4 bulb T5 fixture on my display tank, and it would be ideal for your tank, but it was expensive. Perhaps CL might have somebody's old reef fixture?

You will need 18" T8 bulbs for your current fixture, in the color spectrum of your choice. They'll be enough to see the fish, but not strong enough to grow much. They're common, even my grocery store has them! The fish store will have better choices though, a "natural daylight" would look nice.


----------



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

Since I'm interested in growing some plants I think I'll at least look into new fixtures, or would you recommend keeping what I've got now, trying it out with some fish and if things aren't working out at that point I can change? Lighting seems like one of the easiest things to swap out and also something I could end up spending a lot on.

Thanks for your help


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

You would only need swap the tubes at first for better lighting. I had 2 of those lights on my 55g and Anubias grew fine under them though it is a low light plant. I since swapped to marineland led 24" canopies and its still growing.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

since your tank is fairly deep, you will need two rows of bulbs to light it adequately for plant growth. If you are handy, you can buy a four foot shop light from a hardware store and build a box for it.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

my advice - spend $50 on one of these "direct from aquarium to sink" water change deals with the long hose - 25 feet should be plenty, depending on your situation, but they have 50 footer...

they attach directly to the faucet and make water changes almost effortless...

mine is "ultimate gravel vac" by Lee's... there are others as well.

your fish will thank you.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

You probably have the right idea about getting the tank started, and worrying about the plants later - it's probably best to get your stocking and filtration sorted out, then figure out how to get the plants to grow!


----------



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

Some pictures of step 1 of the DIY BG, any advice? I may add some more features, but in places without them i scored the styrofoam thoroughly to give the drylok some holes to crawl into.

Excited to let it cure and then to seal it up tomorrow, crossing my fingers.


----------



## Samkim (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I ended up going a much different direction than I had originally planned. I went with natural rock, decided against cichlids (for now, as this is my first tank I wanted something a little easier to manage, but I'll get cichlids once I am comfortable keeping fish and plants alive!)

I've got 6 swordtails, 6 platys, 3 corys and I'll be adding 8 Tiger Barbs and a few rainbow sharks once the bacteria has a chance to catch up to the current fish-load. Having some nitrite spikes (though no ammonia spikes) which leads me to believe I cut it a little short on 3.5 weeks of fishless cycling, probably should have waited but I got impatient! Water changes are in my near future 

Here are some pictures, let me know what you think. I'm interested in adding a few more live plants but I want to see how these ones hold up, and I also need to get one more bulb going.


----------

